# Argee's Place - The place I call home!



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice houses guys!
Here's a couple shots of my place...

Front:

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/c2957ad9.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/6172ad25.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/Winter22003-4.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My shop:

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/Winter12003-4.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/333679d1.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Now I got it working.......Thanks Jody, as always, you came through:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Nice winter pictures. How deep does the shop go? Looks like a nice setup. *


Shop is 32' x 48'...It's divided down the middle lengthways...the right half is heated.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

real nice. Would love to have a shop like that.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The biggest reason it's split down the middle lengthways is that we lived in it for a few years while I built the house. Everything I put in it I made sure I was able to use in the house when it was ready....everything except the drywall.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a shot of some steps I built into the berm to get up into the yard from the drive.

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/7427447b.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

House looks great w/ the snow Argee....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

agree great setup.. but man.. and maybe its me.. i need a magnifying glass to see your pics... blindness comes with age i guess..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *agree great setup.. but man.. and maybe its me.. i need a magnifying glass to see your pics... blindness comes with age i guess.. *


Jeeeez...I finally get to where I can post pics and now there to small...ha ha ha ha ....okay, I'm using photobucket...how do I get them bigger???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice looking place you have there Argee.:thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks SJ and Chief...I like it much better in the Spring, Summer or Fall.....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *House looks great w/ the snow Argee.... *


Of course it does!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Quality goes down making it bigger..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=74538>


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Of course it does!! *



It was meant as sarcasm... See you are enjoying your yard this time of the year....I can tell by all of the tracks in your yard. Almost fell off the chair laughing so hard.....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *It was meant as sarcasm... See you are enjoying your yard this time of the year....I can tell by all of the tracks in your yard. Almost fell off the chair laughing so hard..... *


My reply was also sarcastic....the only thing nice about winter so far is every day it gets closer to being over.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Well we are having an unresonably warm winter here. Wish it would chill for a few weeks..


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Ernieg
> It was meant as sarcasm... See you are enjoying your yard this time of the year....I can tell by all of the tracks in your yard. Almost fell off the chair laughing so hard..... _Originally posted by Argee _
> *My reply was also sarcastic....the only thing nice about winter so far is every day it gets closer to being over. *



ok guys.. lets keep the family sqabbles to the thanksgiving dinner table ok??


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:homereat: Did someone say Thanksgiving??????:homereat: Where's the turkey? and the sweet potatoes? :homereat: And is there some pumpkin pie??????? how about mince meat pie?????????:homereat: Oooo! Ooooo! Can I have some of that cranberry sauce?:homereat:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *ok guys.. lets keep the family sqabbles to the thanksgiving dinner table ok?? *


Not to worry Joe, It doesn't go much farther than this


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Here's a couple of shots of one of the brush piles I have going. We torch them in the fall as a rule when we get the first snow so we don't have any brush fires. They make great bonfire parties.

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/DSC00425.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/My%20House/DSC00424.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That should make for a roaring fire. 

So when do you want us all to come up and help you light it? 

Mark


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *The last time I tried a pile that big & possibly bigger, I had trouble getting a good burn. I had to keep pushing the edges of the pile into the flame area.
> 
> I've had better luck starting a smaller pile burning with large stuff too big for me to lift, then cutting the remaining brush small enough to hand feed. I seem to be able to really get a flame going so strong that it can eat entire trees in no time. *


Your right! The big pile has its affect (it's quite spectacular) for the first 10 minutes than it rather fizzles. I concentrate on a good burning corner for the duration of the evening. Then after the pile has cooled down for a few days I come in and chain saw the limbs into more manageable pieces for future fires.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *That should make for a roaring fire.
> 
> So when do you want us all to come up and help you light it?
> ...


Anytime...just bring some marshmallows and some *really* long sticks...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey I can actually see your pictures now... 
looks good.. 

i like your NH tractor too...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *hey I can actually see your pictures now...
> looks good..
> 
> i like your NH tractor too... *


Yeah..well after you harangued about the small pictures I couldn't sleep at night until I fixed them....


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Yeah..well after you harangued about the small pictures I couldn't sleep at night until I fixed them....  *



should have gotten paul on the case.. he never sleeps at night anymore....


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *should have gotten paul on the case.. he never sleeps at night anymore.... *



ya but I am to blind from lack of sleep to notice


----------

